# Preparing chicken for 8 month old



## mbfl450 (Jun 27, 2009)

I am contemplating starting to give my 9 month old organic chicken. Up until now, he has had breastmilk, some fruits and veggies (pureed). What is the best way to cook the chicken?

What else should I be giving my 8 month old? I've read differing thoughts on yogurt, cheese, tofu and eggs.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Were you planning on pureeing it, or letting him chew it?

I don't do purees at all, so any meat I make has to be relatively easy to chew (or it winds up on the floor). With chicken, I'd probably go with either a boil (like to make chicken soup) or a simple poach. Something that would give you a shreddable chicken. My 9 mo has only had chicken that had been boiled down into chicken stock and then the chicken stock used to cook a pot of beans. So the chicken was extremely soft and tender. But for other (red) meats, I braise or smoke for the most part any meat I'm going to give him - until it's so soft that you can rip it with your fingertips.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I poach chicken and save the broth for other things









http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/...oached-chicken


----------



## lach (Apr 17, 2009)

If you're making a puree, meat doesn't puree well unless you add other veggies. I'd roast the chicken with whatever sounds good (seriously, use your favorite chicken recipe. Or just roast with some onions, apples, sweet potatoes, mushrooms, carrots, or whatever else you have on hand) and then throw it all in the blender. You can freeze the rest in baby sized portions for later. I flash-froze on in big spoonfuls on a baking sheet and then transferred the lumps to a ziplock.


----------

